# Siamese Pike Caught in North Bay



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.noreast.com/discussion/ViewTopic.cfm?page=1&startrow=1&topic_ID=102284


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*wow*

i am so suprised that thing lived as long as it did. I hope the guy who caught it, turned it over to someone to examine.

but four filets are better than 2


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I think the fish prefer to be called conjoined Pike


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> I think the fish prefer to be called conjoined Pike


Beyond bait and water temperature, do fish have preferences?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i've seem pics of animals with 2 heads before, but never anything like that!--wonder if it had to eat more to fill 2 bellies?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Does make you wonder how it was able to survive in terms of catching it's prey..... seems like it would be too clumsy to coordinate unless it had one brain that served two bodies.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I doubt that's a mutated pike. I'm betting that it's two on a stringer, but the bottom one got "pulled through" the top one's gill plate.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> I doubt that's a mutated pike. I'm betting that it's two on a stringer, but the bottom one got "pulled through" the top one's gill plate.



Quite plausible.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

AK is right.

It's a hoax that's been floating around for years.

Tried to find where I saw it before but couldn't. Here's another board talking about it 4 years ago.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=181

.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Photoshop


----------

